# Liquid silver not sticking to paper



## SFG Screen (Mar 4, 2020)

So I'm setting up a run of 8 color plastisol transfers, and the first layer I print is with Wilflex liquid silver. It seems to flash alright, but it's coming off the paper entirely in areas when I print the next layer. Anybody have any suggestions on how to correct this?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

You are probably using high mesh count and heavy pressure for the print stroke.


1. Make the ink thinner if possible, or alternatively use lower mesh count. The ink should go through with minimal effort. 

2. Lower the off-contact to 1mm or so.


----------

